# Ford 3000 Aftermarket Power Steering



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

I just installed a kit made in Turkey. Easy install and appears to be working properly with one problem. When turning to the left I get full turn however when turning to the right I am getting about half of a full turn . Anyone else have this problem. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

not sure how your steering all hooks up but sounds like you have something not lined up right, what did the kit include, if it had a new arm the splines might be off by one or 2 splines. Also check the length of any arms you had to change shows a steering arm on each side of box if kit came with new arms might be different length that would change the geometry. Also could be something moved when you were installing so it was not in center of travel.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

sierrasam93614 said:


> not sure how your steering all hooks up but sounds like you have something not lined up right, what did the kit include, if it had a new arm the splines might be off by one or 2 splines. Also check the length of any arms you had to change shows a steering arm on each side of box if kit came with new arms might be different length that would change the geometry. Also could be something moved when you were installing so it was not in center of travel.



Everything installed as it should. Nothing moved or changed. I had to shorted a tie rod end that attached to the steering knuckle and shorten the steering cylinder to the the proper stroke distances on the ram to correct . It works correctly now.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Great I put late model power steering on old 62 Chevy 4X4 had to redo everything from the steering shaft to the axle but was great when I got it all done.


Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

Which conversion did you get? I been thinking about installing a conversion on my 67 3000 3 cyl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I see this one get used on occasion. Never used one myself but people who have them speak well of them. Have heard they're made in Turkey.
I parted out another tractor to get an original setup for my 3000.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-3000_Power-Steering-Kit_PSKF1.html


----------

